# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Elacatinus figaro

## Matias Gomes

Elacatinus figaro nome popular no Brasil Neon Goby, nome popular em ingles
néon Brazilian cleaner goby 
Família: Gobiidae
Alimentação:pequenos parasitas, ração em flocos, alimento vivo e congelado
Tamanho máximo em adulto:4cm
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 100 litros para um casal
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 2 
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 2







limpando os parasitas de um YT

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas 

Matias, eu tive dois azuis por +- 1mês (não me lembro bem). Estavam de perfeita saúde e também adoravam limpar o meu flavensces. No espaço de uma semana desapareceram os dois. Tenho duas suspeitas: talvez tenham sido sugados pelas bombas de circulação ou talvez tenham sido capturados pelo Gramma loreto! Eu desligo algumas bombas à noite e eles tinham o hábito de entrar dentro delas, na zona de sáida de água.
Achas possível isto ter sucedido? Qual é que achas a mais provável? 
Como desapareceram num espaço curto de tempo desconfio que o gramma tenha gostado do sabor do primeiro e tenha comido o segundo.

----------


## Matias Gomes

o azul é Elacatinus oceanops, 

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/mari...yWMGo_C030.jpg
o Lion que eu tinha comeu 18 neons goby em uma semana, não duvido que o grama loreto posso ter predado eles.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: São uns peixes de uma beleza e elegância impressionante. Para mim estão para a água salgada como os néon cardinal do Rio Negro estão para a água doce e que é o meu peixe favorito de água doce, podem é não formar cardume como os cardinais, mas tanto quanto sei formam "estações de serviço" de desparasitagem.

Estes que estão na fotografia são de "ouro" pela sua libré e pelo magnifico "serviço" de desparasitarem e que se diz até no caso do oceanops, o azul portanto, que retiram os parasitas dos pontos brancos dos quais também se alimentam. 
Seja lá como for são seguramente candidatos para o aquário Hexagonal, o "o das Gorgónias" que contava ter a funcionar mais cedo e que penso finalmente poder ter a funcionar no final de Maio ou Junho.

Magnificas fotografias. Quando for grande quero saber fotografar assim :Coradoeolhos: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Matias Gomes

se o mar der uma acalmada essa semana quero ir buscar um casal para colocar no meu reef, adoro esses peixinhos.

----------


## Antonio Amaral

umas fotos com minha lente nova  ef 50mm f 1:2.5 macro











abraços

----------

